# WTB 4-stroke Kicker Motor



## SIGthusiast (Jul 6, 2014)

Looking to purchase a (running) 20" 8-10HP kicker motor for my beater fishing boat. Would prefer Yamaha, Honda or Suzuki but will consider others. Would like to keep it under $1200 if I can.


----------

